# Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro 2008



## Rog (1 Out 2008 às 13:29)

Qual será a temperatura mínima mais baixa oficial em Portugal no mês de Outubro?


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2008 às 13:39)

Eu apostei no intervalo: *-3,9ºC* a *-3,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Out 2008 às 13:43)

Vamos la a isto

Voto no intervalo dos *-4,0ºC* aos *-4,9ºC*


----------



## vitamos (1 Out 2008 às 13:59)

-1,9 a -1...

Guardo os valores mais baixos para meses vindouros


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2008 às 14:11)

Eu cá votei no intervalo entre os *-2,0ºC* e os *-2,9ºC*

Vamos lá ver como se porta Outubro...


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2008 às 14:17)

Votei:
-2,9ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2008 às 14:20)

Escolhi o intervalo -2,9ºC a -2,0ºC.





Esta manhã Lamas de Mouro terá tido um valor mínimo próximo de 1ºC. Nos próximos dias as mínimas vão continuar a descer. Por isso, é possível que se registem valores inferiores a zero já esta semana.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Out 2008 às 14:33)

Eu escolhi entre 2.1ºC a 3.0ºC, para estações oficiais EMA!


----------



## jpmartins (1 Out 2008 às 14:48)

Votei no intervalo -1,9ºC a -1,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2008 às 16:55)

Votei -5,9ºC a -5,0ºC chegamos lá nas boas  pelo menos -2.5ºC vão ser arrumados já neste fds  no mínimo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Out 2008 às 19:50)

Eu Votei no intervalo de -3.9ºC a -3.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2008 às 00:59)

Votei no intervalo *-3,9ºC a -3,0ºC*, pois penso que é bastante provável que lá chegue.


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Out 2008 às 01:22)

boas

-6 ainda não tinha nenhum voto, aqui o pessoal quer é eventos extremos 

já agora achei isto de 2006

nformação Climática 2006-11-03
Outubro de 2006

O Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P. informa:

Os valores da quantidade de precipitação registados no mês de Outubro, muito superiores aos valores médios, permitem classificar este mês de extremamente chuvoso em quase todo o território, com excepção do sotavento algarvio onde foi chuvoso.

Em Portugal Continental, o mês de Outubro de 2006 é o 2º mais chuvoso desde 1990 e o 4º mais chuvoso desde 1931 (depois de 1960, 1979, 1993). De referir ainda que Outubro de 2006 é o 6º Outubro consecutivo (desde 2001) com valores da quantidade de precipitação muito acima do valor médio para o mês.

De referir que, em Portalegre e na Guarda, o mês de Outubro de 2006 é o mais chuvoso desde 1941, tendo ultrapassado os maiores valores anteriormente registados.

Os valores diários da quantidade de precipitação foram em geral muito altos, correspondendo entre 75 e 150% do valor médio mensal, em particular nas regiões do Norte e Centro; o valor de 142 mm, registado no dia 25, na Guarda, representa um novo extremo para o mês de Outubro nesta estação.

Referência ainda para os valores da quantidade de precipitação acumulados em 5 dias (indicador potencial de situações de cheia), em particular no período de 19 a 27 de Outubro, que em parte do território foram superiores ao respectivo valor médio mensal (entre 120 e 200%) correspondendo a 50 a 75% do total mensal.

Em 31 de Outubro de 2006, e segundo o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI, todo o território está em situação de chuva fraca a chuva extrema (64% em situação de chuva severa), tendo terminado a situação de seca fraca na região Sul.

Os valores médios da temperatura média e da temperatura mínima do ar em Outubro de 2006 foram superiores aos valores médios em todo o território; em relação à temperatura máxima, parte da região do interior Norte e Centro, apresentou valores médios inferiores ao respectivo valor normal.

De salientar os valores altos da temperatura do ar, em particular a partir do dia 26 de Outubro, com os valores da temperatura máxima do ar a apresentarem desvios superiores a 9°C em relação aos respectivos valores médios; os maiores desvios da foram observados no dia 29: +9.6°C em Bragança, +9.5°C em Portalegre, +9.4°C em Penhas Douradas, +9.2°C no Porto e +9.1°C Vila Real.

O maior desvio na temperatura mínima, +9.1 °C ocorreu no dia 30 no Porto/ P. Rubras; para esta estação e neste dia, o valor da temperatura mínima, 19.1 °C, ultrapassou o maior valor observado, 18.6°C (em 1985, no dia 1).

abraços


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2008 às 12:44)

Votei o Intervalo -0.9ºC a 0.0ºC


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2008 às 12:52)

Talvez nos -2,9ºC a -2,0ºC  
vamos la ver como corre o mês...


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2008 às 13:19)

Desta vez, e com o desejo de apanhar castanhas no final do mês com cachecol, luvas e gorro, apostei numa temperatura baixa!

*-4,9ºC a -4,0ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (2 Out 2008 às 17:13)

Apostei no intervalo de* 4,1ºC a 5,0ºC*... vamos ver até onde irá descer a temperatura...


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2008 às 17:21)

*Dave* disse:


> Apostei no intervalo de* 4,1ºC a 5,0ºC*... vamos ver até onde irá descer a temperatura...



Tens a certeza que é essa a tua aposta? É que se for tenho a sensação que esse intervalo já foi batido hoje


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2008 às 18:20)

vitamos disse:


> Tens a certeza que é essa a tua aposta? É que se for tenho a sensação que esse intervalo já foi batido hoje



Já ontem Lamas de Mouro teve um valor mínimo inferior a 2ºC. 





E Miranda do Douro teve hoje um valor mínimo inferior a 4ºC.


----------



## iceworld (2 Out 2008 às 23:25)

-2 a -2.9


----------



## Paulo H (3 Out 2008 às 09:58)

Bom, parece que Miranda do Douro, roçou os 0ºC (positivos), ainda que de leve..

Errei na aposta, devia ter-me lembrado que apesar dos gráficos a 850hPa (1500m) não indiciarem temperaturas abaixo dos 3ºC até 17 Outubro, existem sempre fenómenos de inversão térmica ou de maior arrefecimento à superfície.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2008 às 01:28)

Qual foi a temperatura minima mais baixa de Outubro Alguem sabe


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2008 às 09:37)

Estes foram os valores mais baixos que encontrei. Não dá é para ver o valor exacto.


----------

